# Piff this man a mod please



## Resistance (25/2/20)

https://ghananewspunch.com/amp/man-locks-his-head-in-a-cage-to-quit-smoking/
I didn't know where to post this article but he's trying to quit the stinkies. Can someone Piff him a mod???

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (25/2/20)

If it was me, I'd probably find a way to smoke anyway. There's always a way.....sigh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/2/20)

I find that funny and disturbing at the same time. 
Vape-ban mob could start getting strange ideas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (26/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> I find that funny and disturbing at the same time.
> Vape-ban mob could start getting strange ideas.



It's so easy to smoke through a straw or one of those filter extentions


He really need a mod

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

